# ¡Cubanboy, más de 5000 motivos para celebrar!



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Cubanboy!

Me puse a buscar con cuidado por si te habías anotado en la lista de "thanks, but no thanks", y al no encontrar tu nombre, pues aquí me tienes iniciando tus saludos por haber pasado ya hace un rato los 5000 posts!

¡Felicitaciones! Y a seguir aportando y ayudando como lo has hecho hasta ahora. Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡¡¿¿5000 posts??!! ¡Que increíble!

*¡ ... queridísimo Cubanboy!*​ 
Ningunas palabras pueden describir lo agradecidos que estamos por todas las respuestas inteligentes y muy amables que no dejas de ofrecernos, pues ¡por todo!

Felicidades y, en nombre de todos, ¡MIL GRACIAS!

Conocerte ha sido un placer...

Un gran beso 
Cristina M.


----------



## romarsan

*FELIZ CUMPLEPOSTS CUBAN*

Tu inteligencia y tu calidad humana
convierten tus posts en aportaciones
realmente valiosas

Un abrazo
Rosalía​


----------



## alacant

Here I am flying in for your party, to celebrate 5,000 genial posts. Interesting, intelligent, humourous and one of the WordReference gentlemen.

Who could ask for a better forero.

Here's to many more, congratulations, the bird from Alicante


----------



## Aserolf

*¡¡¡Una Cariñosa y Emotiva Felicitación a un Siempre Tan Amable y Caballeroso Forero!!!*​ 
*¡Espero que siempre podamos tener tus inteligentes aportaciones para otros 5000 +++ mas!*​ 
*¡Gracias por sacarme de apuros mas de una vez!*

*☻~☺~☻~☺~☻~☺~☻~☺*​


----------



## Kibramoa

Feliz Cumplepost, Cubanboy
 Gracias por compartir con nosotros tu amabilidad y sabiduría. 
 Me has sacado del atolladero más de una vez.
 Enhorabuena.

 ​


----------



## aceituna

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR LOS 5000, CUBANBOY!*

¡Buen Trabajo!

Besos,
Inés


----------



## Tampiqueña

*   ¡Felicidades Cubanboy!   *

_Coincidir contigo siempre me alegra porque además de ser acertado y gentil siempre irradias simpatía, caballerosidad y compañerismo. _
_¡Gracias por los 5,000 posts y por todos los que vendrán!_

_¡Un abrazo!_
_Beatriz_​


----------



## alexacohen

Yo también quiero felicitarte, Cubanboy, y decirte que siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

¡Gracias!

Ale


----------



## frida-nc

Muchísimas felicidades.
Maravillosa la primera llegada, y la has acudido a nuestra ayuda cinco mil veces más.
Esperamos tenerte siempre con nosotros.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Fernita

_*Querídismo Cubanboy:*_

_* ¡¡¡Qué placer tener este espacio para decirte que sos un *_

_*forero de aquellos que no se igualan!!!!*_

*Siempre brillas así por tu sabiduría, *

*inteligencia, amabilidad, sentido del humor y*

*muchas cosas más.*

*Mis más sinceras felicitaciones*

*y *

*¡¡¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!!!*

*Fernita *​
*PD: estoy de acuerdo contigo.*​​


----------



## AlahuAkbar

Felicidades y mil gracias!
Que Dios te bendiga y de respuestas en tu vida, así como tú nos las has dado en estos foros!!!
Un abrazo!
Paz


----------



## Tezzaluna

Cubanboy,

Congratulations X 5000!  I cannot even begin to count how many of the 5000 were times when you came to my aid, to my defense and to my encouragement. 

Gracias por todo, and for all the kind words behind the scenes!

Looking forward to the next 5K.

Abrazos,

Tezza


----------



## roxcyn

Felicidades por postear cinco mil posts   Es increíble , muchas gracias por la ayuda en el foro 

Pablo


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades!! Lamento que coincidamos poco últimamente, espero que en el futuro haya más ocasiones, siempre es estupendo leer tus aportes. Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Cubanboy, siempre es un gran placer coincidir contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Mi querido y admirado Cubanboy, eres un forero extraordinario y para mí es motivo de gran alegría felicitarte y enviarte mi cariño de siempre.*

*No concibo WordReference sin tu presencia, sin tus valiosos aportes, sin tu generosidad, sin tu innata simpatía ... eres uno de los baluartes del foro. *

*Es un privilegio ser tu amiga y poder sentir a través de ti el azul del cielo de mi patria, la frescura de su brisa, el rocío que acaricia el palmar ... todos esos paisajes que nunca se han borrado de mi corazón a pesar de los largos años de forzada ausencia.  *

*Dios quiera que muy pronto podamos abrazarnos en la linda tierra que tú y yo queremos tanto.  Para mí sería un regreso digno, merecido y esperado.*

*Un abrazo de tu amiga cubana desde el exilio*
*Soledad*


----------



## Priss

FELICIDADES CUBAN BOY!!!!! QUÉ GUSTO HA SIDO ENCONTRARTE EN LOS FOROS  , Y ULTIMAMENTE COINCIDIR CONTIGO MÁS SEGUIDO, APRENDIENDO DE TUS RESPUESTAS... 
FELICIDADES POR TUS 5000 POSTS, POR TODO: GRACIAS.


----------



## Cubanboy

¡Hola Cubanboy!

Me puse a buscar con cuidado por si te habías anotado en la lista de "thanks, but no thanks", y al no encontrar tu nombre, pues aquí me tienes iniciando tus saludos por haber pasado ya hace un rato los 5000 posts!

¡Felicitaciones! Y a seguir aportando y ayudando como lo has hecho hasta ahora. Un abrazo,


*Hola a todos. Me siento muy agradecido por tus palabras, y te agradezco mucho, Erasmo, que hayas abierto este hilo porque debo confesar que cuando pasé de los 5000 y vi que nadie me felicitaba, pues estuve a punto de hacer la misma gracia que cuando llegué a los 2000 posts. Me encanta que me feliciten.
Y termino con una frase que siempre cito: 

''Honrar, honra''.

Saludos y seguimos por aquí.
*



*Un besote para ti también amiga Cristina y muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones.*



*Hola, Romarsan, mi querida amiga que no podía faltar a mi cumple.
Muchas gracias por tus palabras.
Besos.
* 


*Hola, Alacant. Muchísimas gracias por tu palabras y añado una frase que siempre dice un amigo mío:

''Me complace complacer y, sobre todo, a las damas''.
Besos.

* 



*Muchísimas gracias, *Aserolf,* por tus felicitaciones. Y te digo lo mismo:
Me complace complacer.
Saludos.

* 
*Hola. Muchas gracias, *Kibramoa,* y cada vez que pueda te sacaré de allí.
Saludos.
*


*Gracias, Inés. Me encantan las aceitunas, pero sin hueso.
Saludos.
* 

*Hola, Tampi. Muchas gracias por tus palabras. Ya estoy que parezco un camarón.
Saludos.
*


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola, querida amiga Fernita. Oye se van a poner celosos los demás foreros. Me place tenerte de amiga.
Besos.
* 

*
Muchas gracias, *AlahuAkbar*. Soy ateo, pero acepto tus bendiciones. Un placer compartir contigo.
Saludos.

**
Hola, Tezza. Cuanto me alegra tenerte a bordo. Sí todavía recuerdo aquello y espero seguir ayudándote y defendiéndote.
Besos.

*
*Muchas gracias, Pablo. Sí, espero seguir publicando mensajes en este foro.
Saludos.
* 

*Muchas gracias, María. Yo también lamento no entrar en tus posts tan seguido porque eres también una gran forera y se aprende mucho contigo al igual que con muchos otros foreros incluyendo los aquí presentes.
Besos.
*


*Hola, Ant. Muchas gracias. Todavía recuerdo cuando te confundí con una ''hormiga''  Para mí también es un gran placer compartir contigo.
Saludos.
*
*Wow! amiga Soledad. Muy agradecido por esas bellas palabras.
Siempre logras aguarme los ojos con tus palabras y me dejas sin voz. Seguiré ayudándote aquí y por emails.
No sé ni qué decir porque eres toda una poetisa.
Besos.
Tu amigo de siempre.

*
*Muchas gracias, Priss. Para mí también es un placer coincidir contigo y ayudarte. También aprendo mucho de las tuyas y de todos los foreros.
Besos.
*


----------



## guayaca

Un poco tarde pero como dicen, nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena. Así que *¡F E L I C I D A D E S Cubanboy¡ *Gracias por la sacada de apuros, consejos, contribuciones y más.


----------



## Cubanboy

guayaca said:


> Un poco tarde pero como dicen, nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena. Así que *¡F E L I C I D A D E S Cubanboy¡ *Gracias por la sacada de apuros, consejos, contribuciones y más.




*Hola,  guayaca. Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones. Me complace complacer y voy a seguir ayudándote. ''Dame un silbidito y allí estaré''.

Saludos.
*


----------



## UVA-Q

Al caballero más caballero que he conocido en este Foro, mis respetos y cariños te envío (para no variar  tarde!!!)
Pero no quiero perder la oportunidad de agradecerte, y manifestarte mi admiración. 
Tus posts están siempre llenos buen humor, simpatía... Gracias por tan enorme aportación a nuestras vidas!!!
Un abrazo muy cariñoso!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Alexa y Frida. Discúlpenme por el craso error que cometí al obviar sus mensajes y es que formé *''un arroz con mango del cara..''* al tratar de contestarles a todos.


*Yo también quiero felicitarte, Cubanboy, y decirte que siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.
¡Gracias! Ale*.
* 
Muchísimas gracias Alexa por tus felicitaciones y por compartir conmigo todo este conocimiento del cual nos nutrimos día a día. Para mí es también muy placentero coincidir contigo. Ahora recuerdo en un post del año pasado que me decías que no lo sentías pero no tenías ''televisor'' y debí añadir que podíamos intercambiar mi televisor por tu ordenador, porque no tengo PC en casa y uso la del trabajo. ¿Qué te parece el trueque?
Besos y nos vemos por estos lares.
 * 

Bueno ahora le toca a Frida (gracias por el aviso via PM).

*         Muchísimas felicidades.
Maravillosa la primera llegada, y la has acudido a nuestra ayuda cinco mil veces más.
Esperamos tenerte siempre con nosotros.
Un abrazo.


Muchísimas gracias a la enésima potencia y espero seguir compartiendo contigo en este foro. Coincido poco contigo y voy a esforzarme **más **por entrar en tu posts.
Besos.


**Ahora mi amiga UVA:

* Al caballero más caballero que he conocido en este Foro, mis respetos y cariños te envío (para no variar  tarde!!!)
Pero no quiero perder la oportunidad de agradecerte, y manifestarte mi admiración. 
Tus posts están siempre llenos buen humor, simpatía... Gracias por tan enorme aportación a nuestras vidas!!!
Un abrazo muy cariñoso!!!!

Saludos 

*Hola. UVA. Muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones. Siempre me agrada compartir los posts contigo. Muy agradecido por tus palabras y por o de caballero; creo que sólo me falta la armadura.
Besos y nos vemos por aquí.

*


----------



## alexacohen

Querido Cubanboy,

Me estaba poniendo muy triste pensando que te habías olvidado de invitarme a tu fiesta y estaba plantada delante de la puerta esperando.

El trueque tu televisor por mi ordenador no funcionaría: el ordenador es un segunda mano bastante baqueteado y la conexión es por tam-tam.

Felices 5000 años esto, posts, y que cumplas muchos más con todos nosotros.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas Felicidades x tus primeros 5000.
Un abrazo
Cariños
Silvia​


----------



## krolaina

Está visto que lo mío es llegar así de tarde, siempre, a tus cumplepost...

No obstante quiero mandarte un abrazo bien grande...y por supuesto unas flores (ya sabes cuáles  ). Me da mucha pena no coincidir tanto como antes contigo, pero entre que apenas me conecto y que nuestros horarios no nos ayudan mucho... pero mi agradecimiento es el mismo eh! 

FELICIDADES C.B!


----------



## RIU

Hola,

Muchas felicidades CB, enhorabuena y felicidades por los aportes.

RIU


----------



## Cubanboy

silvia fernanda said:


> Muchas Felicidades x tus primeros 5000.
> Un abrazo
> Cariños
> Silvia​



*Hola. Silvia F. Muchísimas gracias y muy agradecido por tus felicitaciones.
Besos.
CB.
*


krolaina said:


> Está visto que lo mío es llegar así de tarde, siempre, a tus cumplepost...
> 
> No obstante quiero mandarte un abrazo bien grande...y por supuesto unas flores (ya sabes cuáles  ). Me da mucha pena no coincidir tanto como antes contigo, pero entre que apenas me conecto y que nuestros horarios no nos ayudan mucho... pero mi agradecimiento es el mismo eh!
> 
> FELICIDADES C.B!



*Hola. Krola. Muchísimas gracias y agradecido por tus felicitaciones. Ya te estaba extrañando y estaba a punto de enviarte un email o PM para que me felicitarás. Síl, entiendo lo de las flores y espero que te vaya bien con eso. Por aquí sin problemas hasta ahora. No te preocupes si no podemos coincidir porque siempre te tengo en mente al igual que a otros amigo(a)s que no veo por aquí hace rato.
Todo mi afecto para ti.
Besotes.
CB.
* 


RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muchas felicidades CB, enhorabuena y felicidades por los aportes.
> 
> RIU



*Hola. Riu. Muchísimas gracias y también muy agradecido por tus felicitaciones. Espero seguir brindando lo mejor de mí a este foro.
Saludos.
CB.
*


----------



## chics

Felices 5.000...


----------



## Cubanboy

chics said:


> Felices 5.000...




*Hola. Chics. Muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones y espero coincidir más contigo.

Saludos.
*


----------



## Mirlo

Perdona que tan tarde, pero FELICIDADES, 'Cubanboy' en tus *5000* vuelos y que tengas muchos más.
Espero que los puedas celebrar aquí:





Saludos,
Myrlo


----------



## Cubanboy

Mirlo said:


> Perdona que tan tarde, pero FELICIDADES, 'Cubanboy' en tus *5000* vuelos y que tengas muchos más.
> Espero que los puedas celebrar aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Myrlo




*Hola. Mirlo. Muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones y como reza la frase:

''Más vale tarde que nunca'' para felicitar al Cubanboy. Me alegra mucho coincidir contigo y debatir las propuestas que hacemos. Gracias por la complicidad en los PM y a ese tipo de persona ya sabes a dónde debemos ''enviarlas''.
Besos para ti.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.
*


----------



## temisdiana

Estimado amigo Cubanboy:

Este es el segundo intento que emprendo para enviarle este mensaje, pues creo que el primero resultó fallido.
En primer lugar, quiero felicitarlo por su exitoso desempeño en el Fórum. Esta felicitación se la envío no sólo a título personal sino en nombre de todas aquellas personas a quienes usted a ayudado noblemente, acompañando estos actos de solidaridad, que ya suman miles, de su maravilloso carácter, siempre afable y dotado de cortesía y simpatía exquisitas. Igualmente deseo felicitarle por el Día de San Valentín, deseándole que la paz, el Amor y la Amistad siempre estén junto a usted.
Se despide afectuosamente,
Temisdiana.


----------



## Cubanboy

Ho





temisdiana said:


> Estimado amigo Cubanboy:
> 
> Este es el segundo intento que emprendo para enviarle este mensaje, pues creo que el primero resultó fallido.
> En primer lugar, quiero felicitarlo por su exitoso desempeño en el Fórum. Esta felicitación se la envío no sólo a título personal sino en nombre de todas aquellas personas a quienes usted a ayudado noblemente, acompañando estos actos de solidaridad, que ya suman miles, de su maravilloso carácter, siempre afable y dotado de cortesía y simpatía exquisitas. Igualmente deseo felicitarle por el Día de San Valentín, deseándole que la paz, el Amor y la Amistad siempre estén junto a usted.
> Se despide afectuosamente,
> Temisdiana.



*Hola. Querida amiga temisdiana. Me alegra mucho que hayas podido entrar al foro y publicar este mensaje tan bonito y lleno de esa dulzura y buen humor que te caracteriza. Lo que no saben los demás foreros es que tú trabajas justo al lado de mi oficina, y tengo la dicha de ayudarte no sólo con el idioma sino también con muchas otras cosas que las hago con mucho placer. Muchas felicidades para ti también en este bello día y te aliento a que sigas por aquí porque se aprende mucho todos los días.
Mucha suerte, muchos besos y muchas flores para ti.
Saludos.
CB.
*


----------

